# What is the Best Way to Learn Spanish - Recap



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

The original post asking this question turned up a lot of good advice from the posters who identified themselves as being conversational in Spanish and also from those who are trying to learn in the way of links to websites and language courses. I thought it might be nice to present a quick reference of their suggestions.

*Learning Approach*: Five members identified themselves as having mastered at least a conversational level in Spanish, and almost all of them indicated they had sought out formal courses in an academic setting at some point in their lives, then followed up with actual experience in Mexico. 

*Practice*: Naturally, practice was often mentioned as being necessary, as well as watching Spanish language television news, entertainment, and movies. If actually in Mexico, the opportunities to practice are limitless, of course, and even grocery shopping can be an educational experience. 

*Cultivating Friends and Acquaintances*: Interest in learning English is very high among many Mexican people, and helping someone learn English is a very good way to find someone not just willing but eager to see you learn Spanish as well. 

*Interactive Websites*: Perhaps as equally valuable to me personally were the interactive websites mentioned in the posts. They are as follows in the order presented:


*Duolingo.Com*: Just signed up on this site and took the placement test. The interface is easy to understand and use. No doubt regular users can chime in with more info about Duolingo.com. It looks great. RV ****** suggested it and others recommended it as well. I'm already hooked. 

*DonQuijote.com*: If you are willing and able to invest some money into your quest to speak Spanish this site offers trip packages featuring intensive and semi-intensive courses held at some very interesting locations around the world. diablita pointed out they they have a free newsletter that contains Spanish grammar lessons and words for your vocabulary. If you register, you can also use a few features like an online verb conjugator. The does seem oriented towards the Spanish of Spain versus Mexico, though.

*LiveMocha.com*: This site is also very popular and is not exactly free but pretty close. You can pay with "beans" that can be purchased or by contributing lessons for those trying to learn your language. Signing up is very easy and you get enough credits to get started on your first lesson. Mine is already open in a different browser window and ready to go. It only took 8 minutes to get this far. Can't wait to get started.

This article was recommended: Five Best Language Learning Tools. It contains reviews of two of the sites mentioned above and three other tools.


----------



## Puertodise (Jul 9, 2013)

ElPaso2012 said:


> The original post asking this question turned up a lot of good advice from the posters who identified themselves as being conversational in Spanish and also from those who are trying to learn in the way of links to websites and language courses. I thought it might be nice to present a quick reference of their suggestions.
> 
> *Learning Approach*: Five members identified themselves as having mastered at least a conversational level in Spanish, and almost all of them indicated they had sought out formal courses in an academic setting at some point in their lives, then followed up with actual experience in Mexico.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the recap. I found all the resources to be very helpful. I also just signed up for Duolingo.com and am enjoying it.


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

Here is another website --- actually an app for mobile devices: Learn how to speak Spanish - Qué Onda. It's not entirely free, but members get access to all of the lessons for a small one time fee.


----------



## RJ of Oregon (Nov 4, 2013)

Thank you for this recap!


----------

